# looking for homes to rent in Burapha golf course in Siracha



## canamom

Hi, could anyone tell me how to look at homes for rent in the Burapha golf course. I know there are many homes for rent. Could there be a special web site for thid?
I have tried endlessly and found only a couple of homes.


----------



## joseph44

Try this: : : Burapha Golf & Resort Thailand : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :
otherwise I don't know. 
Burapha is rather remote and far from Pattaya (45 km) , Sri Racha (20 km) , Chonburi (25 km) and Bangkok (85 km).


----------



## Harperhoi

*Advice on suitable home near amatta industrial park*



canamom said:


> Hi, could anyone tell me how to look at homes for rent in the Burapha golf course. I know there are many homes for rent. Could there be a special web site for thid?
> I have tried endlessly and found only a couple of homes.


Wondering if there are any more information on how to look for suitable expat house for rent in Burapha golf resort or nearby. I may be moving there this November. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## buckbenn

I have rentals available in Burapha gold course. Contact me buckbenn at yahoo if still interested. Thanks.


----------



## buckbenn

I have nice rentals available in Burapha gold course. Contact me buckbenn at yahoo if still interested. Thanks.


----------

